# 7 Segment Anzeige



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

Hallo erst mal ich bin noch neu hier und freu mich dies Forum gefunden zu haben.

Also hier mein Prob. wir sollen über ne Sps eine 7 Segment anzeige ansteuern.(Nur simuliert).

Arbeiten tun wir mit Prosys.
Habe jetzt mit hilfe des KV Diagramms etc. erst mal in Fup was so zusammen geschustert das es die richtigen Zahlen anzeigt wenn ich die bit Kombinationen eingebe.

Jetzt will ich aber das der Zähler automaisch hoch zählt hat da jemand ne Idee? Bis jetzt hab ich mit 2 TON Bausteinen erst mal nen Takt erzeugt der von nem CTU Zälhler gezählt wird ja und da stehe ich jetzt auch.

Wie kriege ich es jetzt hin dass ich wenn der Zähler bis z.b 7 gezählt hat meine Ausgänge passend dazu kommen?


----------



## volker (9 September 2005)

prosys kenne ich nicht. deshalb kann ich dirn nur ein paar tips geben.

mit dem takt, den du ja schon hast, lässt du einen zähler zählen.
wird dein gewollter zählerstand erreicht (vergleicher) setzt du den zähler wieder auf 0 und beginnst von vorne

den aktuellen zählerstand wandelst du in das bcd-format (da sollte es notrmalerweise einen befehl für geben) und gibst dies auf deine 4 ausgänge für die bcd anzeige


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2005)

Danke schon mal werds mal versuchen


----------

